# .



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> I've started including some husbandry stuff from about 3/4 down page 6 on my sticky above "Stuff and thoughts and maybe even a fact or two", if that kind of thing interests you.
> 
> rgds
> ed


Having a good read inbetween study for my promotion exam.
Cracking stuff you're posting Ed..


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

good luck on your studies/exam ian, im sure you'll get it 

rgds
ed



ian14 said:


> Having a good read inbetween study for my promotion exam.
> Cracking stuff you're posting Ed..


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

loxocemus said:


> good luck on your studies/exam ian, im sure you'll get it
> 
> rgds
> ed


Third sitting of this.
And passed! 74.3% which equates to an exceptional pass apparently. 
So now I'm booking myself onto all of the required promotion courses (leadership, supervision, etc etc) ready for the next step which is an assessment of my evidence of suitability for promotion.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

congratulations ian i know how hard you worked for it.

keep working away you nerd , the sky's the limit.

be well my friend 
rgds
ed.



ian14 said:


> Third sitting of this.
> And passed! 74.3% which equates to an exceptional pass apparently.
> So now I'm booking myself onto all of the required promotion courses (leadership, supervision, etc etc) ready for the next step which is an assessment of my evidence of suitability for promotion.


----------

